# My Sony MP3 Player is frozen!!!!



## bluebiscuitboy (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a Sony NWZ-S616F MP3 player. I have had it for just shy of 1 year and was loading some new music on after Christmas and when it finished its syncing process and I disconnected it from the computer it became frozen on the 'creating library' screen. I then reset it and now it has become frozen on the "every music has its moment' screen. It won't do anything. It won't let me power it off, it won't go to the main menu and now it isn't recognized by my computer when I connect it using the USB cable. Is there anyone out there who knows what I need to do or a place I can go to see if this issue can be fixed. This was an expensive MP3 player and to only get use out of it for a year would be very disappointing. Can anyone help in guiding me to a resolution???? I would be very grateful. Thanks.


----------



## e19880513 (Jan 29, 2009)

for any1 with the bug that gets u frozen on a screen that says “every moment has its music” just hold the reset button for 10 sec


----------



## Kelvrin (Nov 13, 2009)

I have this too only mine is less then a day old. When I plug it in to my computer, it doesn't install right. I have to delete it then refresh in the device menu for it to work. when I open it theres nothing there! No Files or folders AT ALL!.

The Reset button doesn't apear to be fixing the problem.


----------



## bluebiscuitboy (Jan 2, 2009)

I also tried the reset button but it didn't work. I had to call tech support and was told it had to be professionally reset by a technician. The fee to have this done is $100 so my suggestion is to return it if you are able and choose a newer model. I found several forums on the web where people were having this issue. I can tell you that I did send mine in to have it professionally reset and I asked for a supervisor when I was told the fee and after they submitted my request to reduce the fee, I called back and was told that they would give me a 50% discount on the fee, so I only paid $50 to have it fixed. I had my player for just over a year when mine happened so that is why i had it fixed. I had several accessories and didn't want to put more money into new player and new accessories. Since then, it plays perfectly and I love it but i think they need to recall those models that have this issue. It;s not fair to new customers and charge this outrageous fee to fix the problem.. it would be free i think if it happens in the 1 yr warranty but mine was just beyond that. Good luck.


----------



## Kelvrin (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, I already took it back and got a new one. It was a gift and I couldn't afford a newer model but the replacement works great.

The only reason I even got this one is because I dropped my previous mp3 player in a cup of tea. New one is alot better anyways and I didn't have to pay for it.... :laugh:


----------

